# Should This One Be Returned To Use?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I got Casio CPW-100 as a gift in late 1993, now I found it from bottom drawer. It haven't been used since the battery run out (1998 or 1997 I think). Now I'm wondering should it be returned to use or not. I'm not selling it since it has sentimental value, but is it still "usable"? It's extreamly clean and scracth free considering the age and the years of abuse it got back in the 90s. Rubber strap is long gone (brittle and broke when I tried to test it on my wrist) so if I'm going to return it to use could you recommend me a nice rubber for it?

Do people collect these old Casios or are they basicly landfill? I'll post pictures later, when I got the time and the new battery if I decide to find one for this (if I remember correctly it's not easy to replace and needs authorized dealer to do).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Everything has a value, and I'm sure if you wanted to sell it you'd fine a buyer ... as for strap options, we're going to need a pic in order for us to help further


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

So I guess they have some value then  But how about performance wise? I have no recollection of it's functions but I remember it came with +200page manual (how the heck can watch have huge manual). Does it exist online?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have a search online for the manual, I'm sure you should be able to find something that's of use


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually I had and came empty handed. Which more modern model would be similar? I did find the functions list and the battery type (next goal is to find batteries.. two of them for this one). Would 50m water resistance be fine for swimming? Since I've been looking for swimming buddy with stopwatch functions for a while now.. then again possibly ruining 15year old watch when new ones can be bought cheap seems stupid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I did find manual for CPW-200 what are the differences? I did notice WR100 on CPW-200 so there are at least some differences.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Didn't look very far, did you  LOL

From Casios own site:

Look HERE

Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Didn't thought of that  Manufacturer providing info on it's own products made way over decade ago, that's something!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll try to find batteries for it today, I remember this watch was oddball even when I got it and even more so now (considering it's only sports watch I own). I got Casio bug now  And found CPW-200 which I consider buying for watery sports.. Strange, must be the fresh cold winter air of something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's the pic! I was considering dark grey NATO, if I can find one locally (postage would be real turn off when buying something that cheap). Still no luck with the batteries..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I found batteries and new strap (dark grey silicone that seemed right for this one). Now I'm happy camper  Next I need to decide what to do with it, maybe for sports..


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Bad news, the person that I left the watch yesterday for battery chance returned the watch today with verdict, didn't start with fresh batteries. Since this is old watch I didn't ask him to make estimate for repairs (since it would cost me about the same as these watches go used it seems). And I don't want to put it back to my bottom drawer. So I made addition to my FS post make me an offer with in this week or I'll place it in trash bin.


----------

